# ATV Repair



## ccook2426 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new to this board (I've been reading it for a few months but have never posted). I was wondering if anyone either does or knows someone that does ATV repairs. I recently rolled my ATV and want to get it fixed up. I'm not mechanically minded at all. I took it to a shop and they gave me a quote. Everyone I have talked to has told me that the official shops charge almost twice as much (similar to a car dealership's repair shop) as local mechanics.

It's a 2005 Arctic Cat 500 Auto LE 4x4. The engine runs great (after it rolled over 300 feet down a mountain it started right up) and as far as I can tell the transmission, gears, etc. still work fine considering I basically drove it back down the mountain to my truck. The steering and wheel(s) are messed up (the front left is completely broken) along with some misc problems (winch operating switch broke, brake handle broken off, bent racks, headlights, etc.).

I'd love to hear from someone to decide if it's worth repairing.

Thanks,


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

A good friend of mine owns a shop called "Flinn Automotive". He does work on snowmobiles, ATV's etc. as well as a full service and repair shop for cars and trucks. Give him a try, his name is Mike Flinn. The number is 801-484-3084.


----------

